# traced out an electric guitar body using a portable drawing



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

traced out an electric guitar body 
using a portable drawing tablet called a rollup,
created several dxf files used aspire to 
edit and
create the toolpaths




guitar body from tracing - YouTube


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

I'm wondering why you didn't simply use an on-line drawing? There are hundreds available. Nice work anyway.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*using net diagrams*

Yes that is true ,there are diagrams available some free some not,I am not a good cad person but i always drew up my own plans ,so now i can draw up what i want then re-trace it into a vector and there is little or no editting involved
Also any old books now become a good source for tracing


----------

